# Tv series about a hitman



## tallius (Jul 2, 2006)

Hey all, I've had a big idea over the past 6 months about writing a pilot for  series about a hitman. The main character will be called Vayne Bateman a former military Sergeant of the U.s army in the 1st Gulf war. His story is... after being disgraced and thrown out of the military in 1992 for secret(I'm not telling) reasons he winds up in Italy a downtrodden man. He is found unconcious by a genetics physician and taken to a supposedly abandoned Mental asylum where tests are run and Vayne brain altered to do the physicians bidding. Then the C.I enter an agency who get orders to kill people of power, wealth, threat or in debt. Vayne is given his orders for his first hit a security guard involved in child prostitution and drugs. so here is all i can give away but i will say this someone betrays Vayne and he has to find and kill them before he is taken out, what do you think?


----------



## ebmadman (Jul 2, 2006)

What's up Tallius, I could see this on T.V. You could play with the plot alot with this idea, i.e. organizations could constantly be after him because of assisnations he's committed against them, secret groups within his own government go after him since he no longer wants to play "ball". Yeah, you've got a good idea there. I'm sure its all been done before, but you could make it unique depending on what you do with it.


----------



## faeriedanzer19 (Jul 2, 2006)

sounds interesting to me.  i'd definitely watch it. but i have to agree with ebmadman...careful to stay different. best of luck!


----------



## tallius (Jul 3, 2006)

Hey thanks guys, Yes i have thought up quite unique ways to the way of the plotting, so as to be differn't, thanks for the comments!


----------



## Avarice (Jul 3, 2006)

the game Hitman Codename 47 has a hitman that is genetically made or something, its sorta a bit similar, although its probably not plagiarist... any way yeah, sounds good, write a pilot, i wanna read

Meath is cow land you know, down here in Cork or Cark as the locals say, at least we have pollution.


----------

